# leopard tortoise



## leopardlover101 (Jan 15, 2015)

Looking for a year old or little bit younger leopard tortoise. Don't want a hatchling thank you


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 15, 2015)

welcome to the forum! the truth is people don't really want to give a tortoise to someone they not know. tell us about your self. what is your experience with torts? how are you going to house this animal? explore the forum!


----------



## leopardlover101 (Jan 15, 2015)

Ohh sorry I understand that. Right now I have 1 leopard tortoise I've had him for almost a year now and would love to get another I do all my research before getting an animal. Right now Little Foot my leopard tortoise is in a 125 gallon tank (he is the the size of my palm) I have edible plants growing for him to eat have both uva/uvb lights. I have an enclosure out side for him small now but as he grows so will it. I have extra housing for a new tortoise for the 6 month isolation period. I love my animals as if the are my kids. And all my time and money goes into taking care of them.


----------



## leopardlover101 (Jan 15, 2015)

I would post pictures of everything but don't know how


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 15, 2015)

leopardlover101 said:


> I would post pictures of everything but don't know how


are you on the app or computer version?


----------



## leopardlover101 (Jan 15, 2015)

Computer


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 15, 2015)

leopardlover101 said:


> Computer


do you have photos on you desk top? if so you can just drag them into the text box and post them.


----------



## leopardlover101 (Jan 15, 2015)

Little Foot the day I got him


----------



## leopardlover101 (Jan 15, 2015)

Him today


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 15, 2015)

leopardlover101 said:


> Him today


he/she looks beautiful!


----------



## leopardlover101 (Jan 15, 2015)

He's getting so big ♡


----------



## leopardlover101 (Jan 15, 2015)

Thank you I love watching him grow and I would love another around the same age or size as him as they all grow at different rates


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jan 15, 2015)

leopardlover101 said:


> Thank you I love watching him grow and I would love another around the same age or size as him as they all grow at different rates


2 tortoises can't be housed together because the larger one will dominate the smaller one, this will cause lots of stress for both torts.  torts like there loneliness, be sure to have 2 cages for them.


----------



## leopardlover101 (Jan 15, 2015)

This is why I don't want a hatchling I would like to get one the same size for when they can be together this will not happen and I do have separate enclosured


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 15, 2015)

look nice. you did a good job of keeping it!


----------



## Tafidler79 (Aug 4, 2015)

I have a 6 month old leopard left for sale.


----------



## Tafidler79 (Aug 4, 2015)

Here he is as of right now.


----------



## Tafidler79 (Aug 4, 2015)

Tafidler79 said:


> I have a 6 month old leopard left for sale.


Here he is at one month old.


----------

